# Did I Make a mistake?



## fishingguy00 (Jul 12, 2012)

Sorry the picture is fuzzy. We took the pic with our cell phone through binocs. I told my 11 year old that we should pass him up last Sat. eve. We were seeing lots of bucks and were hoping to see a real wall hanger. We are in the Sonora area andthere are some 140-150 class deer. What would yall get on the score and even age (I understand age will be difficult). Thanks for any advice.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

That is a nice one but if it's your place he will stick around put a game camera up and watch what is there.
That is just my 2 cents!!


----------



## codyb (May 12, 2012)

It would have been hard for me to pass him up but it's always hard for me to shoot a buck early in the season. If you are expecting to see deer that big or bigger later in the season then you probably made a good choice.


----------



## bh96 (Jan 15, 2012)

Ugh dude thats a 140+ class 8 Pointer, I shot one this weekend and he scored 140 on the spot and that one is bigger,


----------



## ropewfo (Apr 12, 2009)

I agree that he is close to 140. I always tell people this. a trophy is what it means to you. If your 11 year old has never killed anything near this big, then lay him down. I am all for letting a deer mature. I will take a mature deer given the chance every time. There is no way to age him from this photo. In the end, it is what makes you and your son happy and it makes no difference what we think.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Definitely a big 8. To shoot or not is always difficult and habitat and local genetics make a huge difference from place to place. I think he is over 135 class deer. Very nice.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Big deer for Edwards Plateau, think I'd get him next time he walks out


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

That's a **** good deer. Easy 130s, super long tines and long main beams. I can understand why you passed, he is just an 8 point and not a monster looking buck. I'd say not a bad decision to let him walk, but if you've got lots of pressure or are on a small property you might ought a get him next time.

Like you said its difficult, honestly near impossible to age with just a head shot. But based on what I can see, he doesn't look to be young


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

*yes*

With G2's and G3's like that, you need to ground check him!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

He will make the 130's. just so hard to make a 140 8 pointer. They got to be huge.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

The kid is 11. Mine is 11. their idea of trophy is WAY different than ours. You should have let him pull the trigger. 130?......140?.......who cares. The kid went deer hunting with Dad and then said 'Don't Shoot him"................????????????


----------



## tc hardhead (Jun 19, 2006)

I guess around 135 but also looks mature in the face I think you messed up. Deer are animals of opportunity you have to take them when they give you the opportunity. My 2cents


----------



## hch3 (Jul 15, 2010)

CHARLIE said:


> He will make the 130's. just so hard to make a 140 8 pointer. They got to be huge.


X2


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Yep, for an 8 to score 140 he has to have lots and lots of mass, this deer goes 135 though, and is very impressive. Like others have said, it's hard for us to know what else you have on your place, but there's just something about a big ole 8.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

If thats a pure 8 then I would punch him if hes old enough!!! A 140+ big 8 is one of my dream deer!!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I think you been reading to many books or watching to many hunting shows or sumpin, I think I'm missing something here, you wanted your 11y/o son to get a real wallhanger, I just don't get it.....WW


----------



## fishingguy00 (Jul 12, 2012)

Isee where you are coming from but he killed a 142 class 11 pt 2 years ago and he has been telling me that he wants one better to put on his wall. Although this deer has some better characteristics he is not a better deer. I am trying to teach him how to trophy manage/hunt and I am not the best atfield judging. We both have made a personal decision to fill the freezer with does and culls not young bucks with great potential and that is why I was asking for opinions.


----------



## bh96 (Jan 15, 2012)

look at the pics i just posted of my 8 he scored 139 6/8 (2) times from 2 different people. This makes mine look small! And if you dont want 8's u must shoot 8's or you will always have 8's


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

A spike and a 14 point taste the same to me. Even does taste the same.

J


----------



## MattyMaster (Mar 28, 2006)

should have shot him
prolly never see him again


----------



## palmwad89 (Dec 9, 2008)

135 max, no mass and beam lengths are not that good. Tines are great.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

palmwad89 said:


> ... no mass and beam lengths are not that good ...


Good management decesion perhaps ... but, good decesion for your boy?

*Yes depending on how you're raising him to hunt.*

Just make sure he gets on one soon ... ! There's NEVER anything wrong with passing up a deer unless he's already been shot once.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Would this be considered a management buck on your property?



fishingguy00 said:


> Isee where you are coming from but he killed a 142 class 11 pt 2 years ago and he has been telling me that he wants one better to put on his wall. Although this deer has some better characteristics he is not a better deer. *I am trying to teach him how to trophy manage/hunt *and I am not the best atfield judging. We both have made a personal decision to fill the freezer with does and culls not young bucks with great potential and that is why I was asking for opinions.


----------



## txduckhntr (Jun 10, 2012)

Management Buck or not... your kid at least knows that sometimes you can choose to pass on a shot.


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

Nwilkins said:


> Big deer for Edwards Plateau, think I'd get him next time he walks out


I've hunted plenty in that area and couldn't agree more.


----------



## fishingguy00 (Jul 12, 2012)

On our lease we are allowed 1 trophy and 1 cull We would have to take this 1 as a trophy Culls are 4.5 yrs or older and 5 pts or less or a deer that age with no brows. Just was a little leary to end his trophy season on this 1.


----------



## fishingguy00 (Jul 12, 2012)

*Same deer???*

So, after a few weeks of hunting, here is the result... What do ya'll think? Same deer? Those who said 140+.... It was measured and you were right. My son said it was totally worth the wait.


----------



## Calfroper81 (Nov 4, 2012)

Looks like he shot him with a cannon lol very nice deer


----------



## TexasBoy79 (Jan 5, 2009)

Pretty deer. Congrats to the little man...


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

If that's the same deer i take back my 135 guess, he looks better dead for sure, congrats.


----------



## topcat5 (Oct 12, 2007)

Great out come. What counts to me is the smile on that face and that he is happy. He won't forget it soon. Also, he did it with DAD!!! Congrats young fella.


----------



## Decisive surf & Turf (Feb 16, 2010)

what area do you hunt out of Sonora? We hunt on the Fields ranch south of town.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

This is the best outcome. He will be a better/more appreciative hunter for it. 

Great job Dad!

"All good things come to those that wait"


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Very nice deer. Congrats to you and your son.


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

I would say you got the best possible outcome. You taught him an invaluable lesson about management AND he got a big deer later.

Great job all the way around.

WAAAYYYY too many people focused on just what makes their kids "happy" instead of teaching them valuable life lessons. 
Heaven freakin' forbid he may get temporarily upset and walk away with something more valuable than bragging pics! Perish the thought!


----------



## O6DODGE (Oct 23, 2008)

Doesnt look like he has enough mass to make 140's defintely got the length tho. Could just be the blurry pic


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

I think you made the right choice, given your on a big place; IMO that eight won't score more than 135".... It takes some major mass and main beam length for an 8 to reach the 140" mark. The exaggeration of score on deer by 2cooler's makes me have a better day lol. The buck below was pulled off of the Los Cazadores Deer Contest website and went 143" and some change for size reference


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

He said they taped it out......................................Thanks for your research to prove him wrong though...Now hows your day?? 

Great buck fo sho, congrats to the both of ya.. 



Kody Emmert said:


> I think you made the right choice, given your on a big place; IMO that eight won't score more than 135".... It takes some major mass and main beam length for an 8 to reach the 140" mark. The exaggeration of score on deer by 2cooler's makes me have a better day lol. The buck below was pulled off of the Los Cazadores Deer Contest website and went 143" and some change for size reference


----------



## fishingguy00 (Jul 12, 2012)

I can only say what the taxidermist told me. He may be just trying
to get my business however. At any rate both me and my son are 
very happy with the deer that he was lucky enough to take.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

That's a big 8....


----------

